# 1968 gto convertible top



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

My old 68 convert was a power top. I’ve seen the PHS on my recent purchase (car in transit) but it doesn’t list power top. 
We’re all 68 GTO’s power tops?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Batesgar.

I’ll answer your question like this - I‘ve never seen nor heard of a 68 GTO without a power top.


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

Thanks for the quick reply. I assumed all were power, but when looking at the accessories brochure I see the power top listed as code 544 and with it not being listed on the PHS I was concerned.
The top will need to be replaced, it’s gone. Who makes the best top and was the original window glass or plastic?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Had a 68 tempest rag 6 cyl w power windows
It had a manual top
No other options red on red no ps no pb
No clock am radio and power windows 

but as stated no gto w manual top I have ever seen.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Years ago I purchased my convertible top and glass rear window frrom Ames Performance Engineering. Quality was very good and the material matched OEM. Its lasted 25 plus years.


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

Thanks, Ames seems to be a leader in GTO parts. I’ve viewed videos of the top installation and will leave that to an expert.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The PHS only shows optional equipment as added by the factory to a particular model. 
Since the power top was standard equipment on the LeMans/GTO it won't be on the PHS


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

Thanks for the confirmation that the power top was standard equipment on the 68 gto. The 1968 Pontiac wide track brochure lists the power item as “available on the firebird and tempest custom convertible”. From that I assume you conclude standard on all other Pontiac models.


----------

